# Transfer to Australia (international)



## hearye (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone  I am new to this forum, but I have a really important question to ask.

I am currently an undergraduate student at the American University in Bulgaria. I finished my freshman year and have good grades. I am willing to transfer to some university in Australia because I want to experience this country; plus, I want to have a degree from one of the universities there.

So, does anybody know how it is possible to transfer. Can you give me some tips? Is it possible to get good scholarships as an international transfer student? Can any Australian inquire about this issue at some local university? Could you list some "transfer-friendly" schools?

Thanks a lot. Let this post be a good start of my experience with the forum


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

*Credit Transfer*

Any Australian higher education award institution must consider credits or Recognition of Prior Learning under the AQF.

Which faculty or course stream have you been studying in?

Keep in mind many more TAFE (state vocation & higher education) Institutes plus private colleges are offering degrees significantly more economic than universities, and flexible on payments (plus smaller class sizes).


----------

